# Blazers vs. Hornets v2.0 the thread



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

What an INTRO! The O'jays

ODEN introducing the players....wow


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

This is the best intro I've seen for an NBA game...better than an All Star Game intro.....and its not cheesy.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ok, that "Rise With Us" Banner raising was cheesy.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

First plays on offense and defense:

Frye misses a 5 foot fadeaway. 

David West scores a 2 + 1 on Frye.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

The Jack substitution has already paid off! Blake w/ the 3


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Weird to see Roy get the benefit of the refs, then LaMarcus just get reemed by them.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

did aldridge really pick up 3 fouls????


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

refs are crap


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> ok, that "Rise With Us" Banner raising was cheesy.


Uh, yeah. Terrible.

Speaking of terrible: Channing Frye starting.

Ed O.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Martell Webster has that nice midrange shot...made 2 in a row


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

DAYUM!!! hah....Chandler's going to end up in a fight...T.O. just layed him down for the cheap shots on LMA


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Martell with another midrange jumper.....woot!

I'm gonna start calling him M8


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

No rebounding!!!! get those defensive rebounds......


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

David West with 14 first quarter points!!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

The Hornets are getting 2nd and 3rd and 4th chances...REBOUND DAMMIT!!!!!!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

jack much more comfortable off the bench as expected.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I think he should stay there as a backup SG...it solves a lot of problems...he's better as a SG. Provides offense and 3 point shooting.....he's a decent penetrator and has a good stroke.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

The Hornets are getting after it. But this is terrible officiating. The Hornets are getting away with a lot of shoves in the back on the offensive boards. And two of the fouls on LMA? Terrible. Without a doubt, those should have both been called against Chandler.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Another no-call. Jackson shoves Sergio.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

OUCH. Bad sequence by Sergio. Turnover...didn't chase the loose ball well enoguth.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

CrGiants said:


> Another no-call. Jackson shoves Sergio.


he looks asleep there....lazy pass....he could have gotten the loose ball.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

JAck with another shot! Better as a SG baby!!!


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I agree with you that Sergio was lazy. But a foul is a foul (unless it's not called I guess).


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

What the hell is Sergio doing launching 2 3's in 2 posessions..i'd rather have him miss that penetrating layup......


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Sergio's forcing his shots a bit. I'd like to see him look to distribute just a bit more.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Man, Outlaw wouldn't shoot 2 years ago. Now, you can't get him to stop. 

On a positive note, who is this Pryzbilla fella, and where did he come from?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pryz is the man. Can't believe peeps wanted to trade him last summer....he's a great guy and a good player.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

M8 has ice on his hand.....maybe he has a jammed finger....maybe that's why he hasn't shot in a while.....


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Roy faked Chandler out of his mind! Too bad he couldn't hit it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Jack hits ANOTHER shot...7 points....lovin' it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

OMG...did ya see that SWEET S-rod crossover to Roy for the missed 3? That was Iverson-esque!


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I love ROY!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Frye needs more minutes...i think he has potential...but he needs a chance dammit.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

anyone notice outlaw is +12!?!?!


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

WOW what a concept only 2 TOs and we are winning!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Roy is sweet!!!!!


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

ROy needs to just continue to drive to the hoop. Man, he can't be stopped when he's that agressive.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Wow, the Bobcats got away with how many things on that sequence?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

worst. officiating. ever.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Not quite the worst ever. But pretty darn terrible.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

lots of clankin'


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

what is Martell doing throwing a cross court pass. They look disjointed....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

nate needed to call a Time Out 2 plays ago....bad coaching...


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Who wants to jump on my "lets waive Channing Frye now, bandwagon"


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Superblaze, way ahead of you.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

SUPERROY! To end the drought! With authority!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm not on that bandwagon. I still say he needs to play more. He needs to develop more...but basically, this is why I didn't like that trade. We got nothing back.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ouch...he airballed the hook shot.....ouch....


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Up until that Peja 3 pointer, Webster had been playing very good defense. 

Frye is not very good. Not at all. I really cant wait to see McRoberts get a little bit of PT.

Joel is playing like a beast.

Why no James Jones? I would rather have him out there mismatched against a big than see Raef hobble up and down the court.

Good game so far against the most pre-season underrated team in the L. I think New Orleans can challenge Utah for the 5th best team in the West.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Raef sucks. CLANK


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Up until that Peja 3 pointer, Webster had been playing very good defense.
> 
> Frye is not very good. Not at all. I really cant wait to see McRoberts get a little bit of PT.
> 
> ...


Jones is injured. 

http://www.hoopsworld.com/Blogs/CourtsideBlog.asp?GAME_ID=20906&LEAGUE_CODE=NBA

"With the swarming Hornets in town and riding a 4-0 start to the season, guys were out early putting in work as Portland looks for their first win of the season. James Jones was one of the first. Asked him how his sore knee is and he shook-me-off like a pitcher wanting a fastball instead of the deuce.

Jones wants to throw the heater but the knee won't let him.

He's a no-go for tonight. Jones will dress but the chances of him seeing minutes are slim. Portland could use him off the bench-Jones dropped 14 on the Hornets last week. He may not feel the best, but he fooled me during warm-ups....you have to think if Nate needs a corner three late in the game Jones is worth the look."


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I can't wait to get my poster of Roy dunking left-handed with authority on D. West.

That was a poor end to an otherwise solid first-half.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i don't know why nate thinks there's a point to saving aldridge and joel when we're getting blown out without them. tactical error.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Wow! What a dunk by Roy!

We're doing great, especially without Aldridge.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> i don't know why nate thinks there's a point to saving aldridge and joel when we're getting blown out without them. tactical error.



We're only down 5.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> We're only down 5.



down 10 in 7 minutes since joel went out and raef came in to play with frye


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

wait till we get aldridge...man those 3 fouls were ridiculous


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

They should do these concerts every game!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blazer dancers look hot in those blazer jackets....hah


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

The freakin' O'Jays??? What, the Ink Spots couldn't be rousted from the grave?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

O'Jays are dope!


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

the group is good; i'm sure its hard as hell doing that w/only three monitors and no ear-feed.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

chris_in_pdx said:


> The freakin' O'Jays??? What, the Ink Spots couldn't be rousted from the grave?


ouch


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Webster is shooting really well....so is Aldridge...interior Defense is pretty bad...perimeter defense has improved.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Frye is looking better offensively and on the boards...defense still sucks...he needs to bulk up


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

crappy d by blake


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

M8 4 3!!!!!

:banana:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

M8 4 3!!!! AGain!

:banana:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Webster is on fire!


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Martell is on fire. FIRE.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

actually, blake's D isnt that bad. it's west, and chandler that are doing the damage. id say blake is defending paul as best as anyone can on our team.

i wish roy would be more aggressive, but then again, you have webster SO HOT


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Lovin' Blake's ball handlin...he had that nice spin move to the Martell 3 earlier......


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

blue32 said:


> actually, blake's D isnt that bad. it's west, and chandler that are doing the damage. id say blake is defending paul as best as anyone can on our team.


there was a stretch where he had no idea what was going on on defense. running the offense better than any guard has all year though, so i'm no complaining.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Frye comin' up!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

M8 4 3!!!! 

:banana:

What a fast break!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Xericx said:


> DAYUM!!! hah....Chandler's going to end up in a fight...T.O. just layed him down for the cheap shots on LMA



close enough????

E-JECTED!!!!


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

martell is on fire, AND blake and roy have 9 and 7 assists WOOOOT!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

UGGH...a rare Turnover...Blazers need to make sure they don't get too comfrotable


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I was going to post earlier how I've always thought Tyson Chandler was one of the dumbest players in this league. I had always thought that, and then he had a very stupid goaltend on a weak shot by Frye. And he just affirmed my belief. 

Another note: Frye reads this board at halftime apparently.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

CrGiants said:


> I was going to post earlier how I've always thought Tyson Chandler was one of the dumbest players in this league. I had always thought that, and then he had a very stupid goaltend on a weak shot by Frye. And he just affirmed my belief.
> 
> Another note: Frye reads this board at halftime apparently.


I've always hated Chandler ever since his high school days at Centennial....just listening to his antics before he even declared for the draft on sports radio here in LA....just seemed like a douche.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Team basketball, baby!

Webster is just unconscious right now.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Xericx: He doesn't seem like one. He IS one. Big difference.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

CrGiants said:


> Xericx: He doesn't seem like one. He IS one. Big difference.





:banana:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

DAMMIT.Foul on LMA.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

DAMMIT. Someone pick up CP3.I think it was late.....meh


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I hate CP.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Travis has to close out on that! Good quarter,though.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

this is close..hopefully it does not count


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I replayed it on TIVO...damn close call on that last shot.......


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Channing Frye and Martell Webster were huge that quarter. Frye played solid D, added a few buckets, and hit the boards. Webster dropped, what, 14 points that quarter, including 3 tres.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

IT DOES NOT COUNT!!!

:banana:


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

The CP shot no good!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I really want Webster to get a good move to the basket..once he gets that, he'll be unstoppable!!!!


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

sucks for my fantasy team but good for blazers!!


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Bad start to the 4th quarter. Sergio often picks up his dribble far too early.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Ryan Bowen...he's one of those super hustle players..gotta respect a guy like that...i've been a fan of this guy for a while...he has no skill but just hustles his butt off.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Xericx, I agree. Webster's outside shot has been falling thus far. But what happens when it hits a slump? If he's not scoring inside, he's not going to be putting up many points.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

DAyum. Martell gets rare air on that last 3.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

NICE defense by T.O. to the Jack basket....good hustle!


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Jj Is A Man On Fire!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

JACK IS THE MAN!!!! Shooting guard baby!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Look at that Sergio court vision! anticipated Joel's cut to the basket!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

sonics lose


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Sergio needs to get benched. 


FAST. Nate needs to slow it up or call a time-out....


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Come on, guys! Step it up.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

this is the second time Nate hasn't called a timeout to get the blazers focused and the hornets on a run....he needs to do these faster since the blazers are still really young......if it was a championship team, sure....let them play through it...but we're still young and inexperienced.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Why isn't Aldridge in? He doesn't need a rest. The refs already provided him with enough rest.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> sonics lose


Durant was 3-17!!!! dammit..he's on my fantasy team......


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

CrGiants said:


> Why isn't Aldridge in? He doesn't need a rest. The refs already provided him with enough rest.


Nate left the core that was effective on the bench too long.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Why is Martell WEbster not in?


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I've seen Chris Paul carry the ball like 10 times. How many times has it been called?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Crap...we had a 15 point lead a few minutes ago...now its 4


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Roy says "In your eye Bobby J!"


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Jarrett Jack put it all back together. Big hustle board there!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blake....transition 3 pointer?????? WTF/

good hustle/save by Jack


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I love the grit Jack is showing tonight.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

5 point game, 2 minutes...its all about execution now.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Roy!!!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ROY AGAIN!!!! 

Execution baby!!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok...mirror each other and we can win this.....1 minute left baby!!!!


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

No more praise for Jack. That was just plain terrible ball/clock management.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

YES!!!! Bobby Jackson misses!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blazers have a comfortable lead..they just have to play smart basketball to win. GOod ball handling, a go-to guy, and make your FTs


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

should have put roy on paul a long time ago


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

offensive board baby!!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

+1


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

+2


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

hah...they are mirroring.....Jack takes a bad shot that airballs....then Bobby Jackson does..then Jack to the line....then Paul to the line


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Jarrett with two more. That's going to be game folks.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

After the hornets get the ball back they need to put one guy in the back-court...paul lets the ball roll to save clock time.......


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

jeez is the clock guy a hornets fan or what?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

sweet.......almost there.........


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

wait for it...........................................


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blazers win baby!!!!

:banana: 
:banana: 
:banana: 

:banana:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

does Jack get Rebecca Harlow for being tonight's MVP?

hah


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

Monkey off the back, baby!


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

nice good win


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm kinda surprised they pulled it out since the Hornets have been playing so well. David West had a monster game. Good contributions from the Webster, Roy, and Jack tonight though. Blake did a good job distributing the ball as well. Woohoo, I predict a 79-3 season!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank you Roy, thank you. Suuuuuch a relief. 

Who was that point-guard out on the floor? I think his name started with a J, haven't seen him before.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Jarrett Jack?


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

I think Roy was playing PG and Jack SG... it worked, man. Roy ended up with 7 assists, and Jack with 20 points. And when Roy took over... damn.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> Who was that point-guard out on the floor? I think his name started with a J, haven't seen him before.


That JJ guy was effective because he wasnt playing PG. He is best playing backup SG.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Joel with 5-7 FT's again.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Sweet victory. Too bad I couldn't watch it. 
Stupid stupid Comcast.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

What is the point of benching LA with 5 fouls with only 4 minutes left? Either he'll foul out and some point and you'll lose him for x number of minutes, or he doesn't commit a foul at all. How is benching him any different than the first option?


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Yega1979 said:


> What is the point of benching LA with 5 fouls with only 4 minutes left? Either he'll foul out and some point and you'll lose him for x number of minutes, or he doesn't commit a foul at all. How is benching him any different than the first option?


Because you want him for the final couple of possessions if its close.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Just got home from the game. Great win, great team effort. It was closer than it should have been, but a win is a win. It was amazing how fast that 15 point lead evaporated and NO cut it to 4. On the offensive end, they should have kept going at Peja even though NO was playing a zone. The guy can't guard anybody. He has half the alphabet in his name, but no "D". Martell was very active and killed him in the first half. In the 4th, they should have used Brandon and Martell in a two man game on the right side of the court. With Peja "defending" that side, one of them would have gotten an easy look every time.

Oh well, it's a "W" and that's all that counts. Great to see JJ have a good game. Joel also played very well in his role off the bench. With LaMarcus in foul trouble very early, Joel's contributions were huge. And man, Tyson Chandler is the biggest whiner since Bill Laimbeer. He set a moving screen for Chris Paul almost every time down the court - yet he's the one whining about not getting the whistles in his favor (I guess his didn't notice LaMarcus Aldridge on the bench almost the entire first half after three quick fouls). Oh well, the whiner got his in the end. Serves him right. If he would have kept his mouth shut and played ball, his team might have won the game. Remember that kiddies. Don't P.O. the guys with the whistles - especially when most of the calls/non-calls are going your way. What an idiot.

BNM


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Very impressed with Jack's attitude tonight. Very classy response to being taken out of the starting lineup. I like Jack a lot more tonight than ever before. 

barfo


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow nice game tonight, a good effort from the start. The better start was the whole key. 

Martell.. I saw them running the Reggie Miller play for him tonight, and he scored off of it repeatedly. So good to see. I honestly think they need to start running more plays for him in the offense. The other guards also missed him a lot when wide open tonight. 

Aldridge - Wow the Blazers survived a game with him in foul trouble, an extra bonus in my view. 

Roy - Did what Roy does. Everything. Worked well with Blake because Blake knew to get the ball to him once he was over half court and didn't try to do too much. 

Tonight was also when we viewed the lineup that I talked about earlier this year. When the game is on the line, Nate is going to put in ball handlers and shooters. Hence the end of the game lineup with Blake, Jack, Roy, Webster and Aldridge/Joel switching at center. 

Jack -Looked much more comfortable playing backup SG tonight. Wasn't trying to make as much happen. Still had a few bonehead errors, but made up for it with a nice effort.

Outlaw - Seems to have a problem if he doesn't hit his first few shots, but the rest of his game was solid. Put some good pressure on West for a bit. 

Joel - Solid game. If he keep shooting foul shots like he has, I would try to get him to attack a lot and draw some fouls. With the style he plays, contact is just going to be made. If I remember right, he used to get to the line a lot but was such a detriment there they had to yank him a lot. He could never be in at the end of games for offensive posessions. Now he can be. 

Blake - Did what I remember Steve Blake to do. Pass the ball and not make mistakes. His stability helped for a much more solid start for the offense.

Frye - Quickly becoming the Magloire of 07. (In other words, how fast can he be pulled out of the game.)

Lafrentz - When is Mcroberts back?:biggrin:


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

roy won this game for us


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

good game i missed the 2nd half cus i went over to dads but Jrob will had some much needed muscle will be interesting to watch when ever they get that crap with comcast settled.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Xericx said:


> I've always hated Chandler ever since his high school days at Centennial....just listening to his antics before he even declared for the draft on sports radio here in LA....just seemed like a douche.


Chandler went to Dominguez.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Nice to get the win, although watching the game it seemed like Portland got pretty much every call (besides the early calls on Aldridge). I mean, I'll take it, but if we need that to squeak out a 3 point win scoring 93 points... we're still in for a long season.

I hope they can achieve some sort of home court advantage this year. They never quite achieved that in 06-07.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Frye - Quickly becoming the Magloire of 07. (In other words, how fast can he be pulled out of the game.)


Oddly enough, Blazers.com still has Magloire listed as our current leading rebounder.


----------

